# Valve Types



## فيصل الطائي (28 أغسطس 2008)

this file talks about the different types of the valves that are used in the xmass trees and the flow lines in the oil and gas fields


----------



## محمد الطاهير (29 أغسطس 2008)

pass word please


----------



## bikar (30 أغسطس 2008)

the file is password protected


----------



## فيصل الطائي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*Pass words*

اخوتي الاعزاء انا اسف جدا جدا والله تني لم انتبه الى كونه محمي بكلمة سر عموما كلمة السر هي مليون رقما اقصد رقم واحد بجانبه ستة اصفار (1000000) و اعتذر


----------



## ابو معان (6 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهاجر (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس فيصل الطائي 
‎
‎ ‎
على نقل هذا الموضوع المميز‎ ‎

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام


----------



## كرانك (6 سبتمبر 2008)

Thanks alot, & if you have more please download in this website..


----------



## xsaro0onax (27 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks alot ... that is really useful


----------



## aly_zz (4 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك مشكور و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

